
IBM and the Holocaust - benibraz
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/IBM_and_the_Holocaust
======
mimixco
They may be close lipped on it in public but this was widely known to
employees when I worked there in late 80's and early 90's. At that time, the
company was defending its operations in South Africa despite IBM equipment and
services being used to enforce apartheid. It took them many years to drop that
business.

